# Four shows / Two days too much?



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

I worry about it. Our club is doing it, trying to increase entries and try to make conformation a little closer to "the black" instead of deeper into the red. Frankly, I am tired of not being able to exhibit (and put real effort into it) because I am working too hard to make the agility trial successful to cover the red of conformation and obedience/rally. 

I will have a puppy in 12-15 for our specialty, and without sweeps I am not as concerned. Really isn't any different than sweeps+puppy class over the 2 days.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

BlazenGR said:


> I worry about it. Our club is doing it, trying to increase entries and try to make conformation a little closer to "the black" instead of deeper into the red. Frankly, I am tired of not being able to exhibit (and put real effort into it) because I am working too hard to make the agility trial successful to cover the red of conformation and obedience/rally.
> 
> I will have a puppy in 12-15 for our specialty, and without sweeps I am not as concerned. Really isn't any different than sweeps+puppy class over the 2 days.


Actually, it looks like it is your club's Specialty I am talking about. Last year you did 2 and 1, I loved that I was able to do the three shows, it made the travel time and fees worth it. The day with the two shows took a lot out of me, but I was handling, my daughter was, and my female was giving me a hard time in the ring - but you guys did a great job, and Purina is an awesome place to show. We are actually going to do the 2 and 1 for our weekend in 2017 in KC because of your show. This show will be just my daughter handling and a dog that behaves better in the ring  - plus my daughter is 1 year older and hopefully more mature.

You are right about the sweeps...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

What are the usual counts for your shows? Ours are super tiny and total time in the ring is over in the blink of an eye. So doing 2 shows in a day isn't so hard. Lots of people from over my way go to Whitehorse for their 6 shows in 3 days, along with 6 obedience/rally shows in 3 days. I've heard it's a lot of fun because it's very tiny.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My opinion is it will vary with the dog. My last golden was a trainers dream and would love to do 2 shows in a day, we always did better with the 2nd run. The girl I have now, not so much... 

I would love to hear how it goes if you try it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

As an exhibitor - I love it, fwiw. And/or at least speaking of a 3 shows in 2 days schedule.

I also love 2 obedience trials a day as well. Actually in obedience it's an extra bump because people could and do finish titles on the same weekend. 

With conformation maybe not so much with owner handlers (LOL), but I've seen big handlers get a good chunk of points on dogs and getting them close to finished on a big weekend.

For a young green dog who is higher energy to begin with (like Bertie was) - multiple shows a day meant that by the second show my dog's energy level was evening out enough for him to show well. 

Only negative effects would be to knees and feet by the end of the weekend.


----------

